# Serena Released......



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WHAT. THE. FUCK. P-Dubya is usually a pretty good source, but I don't believe this at all.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

if this is true, then what a fucking disaster SES has truly become.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'll believe it when it's on WWE.com.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WHAT!!????

but shes essential to s.e.s


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Horrible if its true, truly horrible.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What, did she botch a move to Randy Orton?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

No way this is true. WWE won't fire someone who's an important part of a stable would they....(daniel bryan lol)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Ace Crusher'd.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What the fuck? Is this a joke?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This better be false!!!
Ridiculous!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

here's another site....

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/0823/531220/


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Maybe she wanted to re-grow her hair and they didn't allow her?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

When I seen the thread title I immediately thought that it would be Tiffany. 

Terrible, terrible news. Serena was essential to the Straight Edge Society.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What the fuck? If this shit isn't the most random & uncalled for release idk what is. PW Insider is certainly more credible than the Observer,so i'm going to say it's real. They have no idea how much they fucked over the SES.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Another Site:
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/wwe-releases-smackdown-diva.html

So what happened, you want more prettyfaces in WWE?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

are u fuckin serious?????


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Panic! said:


> When I seen the thread title I immediately thought that it would be Tiffany.
> 
> Terrible, terrible news. Serena was essential to the Straight Edge Society.


Essential, Nah Punk is the only one who's essential

Am i the only one who thinks Gallows and Mercury should follow next
Get CM Punk back to the badass Heel from 09 when he had his feud with Hardy


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Rice9999 said:


> Ace Crusher'd.


:lmao Exactly what I was thinking.

Maybe she hurt Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WWE.com has said nothing about it yet plus Smackdown hasn't happened yet and WWE doesn't announce firings until after shows are over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Panic! said:


> When I seen the thread title I immediately thought that it would be Tiffany.
> 
> Terrible, terrible news. Serena was essential to the Straight Edge Society.


Indeed, so did I. I was actually REALLY hoping it was her, in the hopes that Mcintyre would throw a shitfit like Bobby Lashley did when they fired his wife and quit so we'd never see him again. I suppose that was too good to be true. 

I can't exactly say I care, I want the SES GONE as soon as possible so Punk can get back to singles competition, but it sounds nonsensical. Is this credible? She must have done something that we don't know about.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Not surprised. WWE needs room for all the actresses they want to hire. I fear for Gail, Jillian and even Melina


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Surprising to say the least. I thought it would be Tiffany or Rosa when I clicked the thread (and was hoping it would be Kelly). A shane for sure, since she's probably the most talented diva on SmackDown!, but I guess we'll have to wait to find out what the reason is to say any more.



Victor_J said:


> What the fuck? If this shit isn't the most random & uncalled for release idk what is. PW Insider is certainly more credible than the Observer,so i'm going to say it's real. They have no idea how much they fucked over the SES.


How can you call it uncalled for? You have no idea what the reason is. There's no details at all, so right now all you're doing is having a blind guess.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> What the fuck? *If this shit isn't the most random & uncalled for release idk what is.* PW Insider is certainly more credible than the Observer,so i'm going to say it's real. They have no idea how much they fucked over the SES.


Ah yes, because Victor_J is behind the scenes and knows what goes on (I know, the dirt sheets are your bible so you may as well be behind the curtain). She could have asked for her release for fuck sake.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I really thought it was Tiffany that got release.But Serena.I wasn't expecting that.She had to do something bad,in order for them to just release her out of the blue.

Edit:Strange! but her Smackdown profile is still on WWE's website.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This was definitely a surprise to read.. I thought they were just starting to actually use Serena by letting her wrestle, now they release her? Better be a damn good reason if it's true while Tiffany still has a job..


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

wow i wonder how they will explain her release storyline wise, i bet my money that cm punk will probably say he saw her drinking again and kicked her out, that's probably the easiest way to explain it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well i guess we can't say it was uncalled for if it was something she was at fault for,and it's possible she requested her release.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

wtf, damn shame too


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



*Eternity* said:


> I really thought it was Tiffany that got release.But Serena.I wasn't expecting that.She had to do something bad,in order for them to just release her out of the blue.
> 
> Edit:Strange! but her Smackdown profile is still on WWE's website.


They probably won't do anything until Smackdown is over. It would be weird to announce someone's firing on Monday and still see them on Friday.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This better be false. The Divas that they need to release are the ones that can't wrestle.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Like some of u others on here, when I saw the topic title I'm like bye bye Tiffany...I'm shocked, I wonder what the reason is....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

They probably wont announce her release after he match on Friday


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Pyro™ said:


> Indeed, so did I. I was actually REALLY hoping it was her, in the hopes that Mcintyre would throw a shitfit like Bobby Lashley did when they fired his wife and quit so we'd never see him again. I suppose that was too good to be true.
> 
> I can't exactly say I care, I want the SES GONE as soon as possible so Punk can get back to singles competition, but it sounds nonsensical. Is this credible? She must have done something that we don't know about.


I agree Pyro, Its really pulled Back Cm Punk instead of making him stronger. Let Gallows and mercury be a tag team or get rid. Let Cm Punk be the kick ass heel like he was during his Hardy Feud.

They will never get rid of tiffany cause they want to keep Drew sweet. she knows she's safe as long as she's on his coketails.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Pyro™ said:


> Indeed, so did I. I was actually REALLY hoping it was her, in the hopes that Mcintyre would throw a shitfit like Bobby Lashley did when they fired his wife and quit so we'd never see him again. I suppose that was too good to be true.


That would actually be pretty funny.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wow shocking.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



el dandy said:


> Ah yes, because Victor_J is behind the scenes and knows what goes on (I know, the dirt sheets are your bible so you may as well be behind the curtain). She could have asked for her release for fuck sake.


Since when has the dirtsheets been my bible? If anything i'm always calling the observer out on it's bullshit stories son.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

don't worry guyz, I'm on my way to making a "Is Serens beingz fird a work?" thread and look for my follow up thread entitled "Serena Conspiracy I'm cereal!!!!"


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WTF....I mean really......W! T! F! :cuss:

This better not be true...What on earth could she have done do get released all of a sudden. They kept tiffany after she DDT'd Mcintyre in a hotel....


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

if that is true then wwe need to move Michelle McCool and Layla and Beth Phoenix to raw and have one champion in the wwe.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/wwe-releases-smackdown-diva.html

damnn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Oh well.
For months I've been saying that it looked as if she was so uncomfortable to the point that she didn't want to be there. Maybe management noticed it too or maybe she wanted out.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What? Was she too skilled to be a Diva?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Did she choke somebody with a tie??

This is shocking news.Thats vintage WWE for you,always releasing someone when you least expect it.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Thats some shit right there. I liked her


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



hardyorton said:


> I agree Pyro, Its really pulled Back Cm Punk instead of making him stronger. Let Gallows and mercury be a tag team or get rid. Let Cm Punk be the kick ass heel like he was during his Hardy Feud.
> 
> They will never get rid of tiffany cause they want to keep Drew sweet. she knows she's safe as long as she's on his coketails.


I wouldn't be so sure. Bobby Lashley was over as hell and was 30x more credible than Mcintyre and they fired Krystal. Mcintyre still struggles to get a reaction, and it's not like WWE doesn't have a nearly infinite amount of new stars to shove down people's throats. They don't need him, despite how many years he could stay on the roster due to how young he is.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



*Eternity* said:


> Did she choke somebody with a tie??
> 
> This is shocking news.Thats vintage WWE for you,always releasing someone when you least expect it.


After they went on a cleaning spree a few months ago no release really comes as surprising anymore,but Serena was actually apart of a storyline,and most of the other releases had nothing going for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Sucks for her to lose her job (unless she wanted out), but what the fuck was her purpose?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

She either...

- Got caught with drugs. (Unlikely but would be ironic)

- Wanted to regrow her hair but wasn't allowed to.

- Problems with top wrestler backstage.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm disappointed. We didn't even get to see her wrestle a decent match. Guess i'll have to check out her OVW and FCW stuff. She'll probably end up in TNA or working indy shows. She'll be ok. She has big things in front of her...


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Bobby Lashley was over as hell and was 30x more credible than Mcintyre and they fired Krystal. Mcintyre still struggles to get a reaction, and it's not like WWE doesn't have a nearly infinite amount of new stars to shove down people's throats. They don't need him, despite how many years he could stay on the roster due to how young he is.


He's a better Babyface then heel, he might not get over but might as well give it a try. I saw him wrestle here in Ireland when he was a Babyface far better then his stupid heel run. Is Tiffany over with the fans?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JoseBxNYC said:


> She either...
> 
> - Got caught with drugs. (Unlikely but would be ironic)
> 
> ...


or was granted her release (which I feel is the most likely scenario).


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Oh well.
> For months I've been saying that it looked as if she was so uncomfortable to the point that she didn't want to be there. Maybe management noticed it too or maybe she wanted out.


What happened to her for her to be pissed off?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Maybe she was involved with McKintyre that lead to the domestic dispute between Tiffany and Drew.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



el dandy said:


> or was granted her release (which I feel is the most likely scenario).


she might have given lip to one of the bigger stars behind the scenes maybe Cm Punk


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe she was involved with McKintyre that lead to the domestic dispute between Tiffany and Drew.


Its getting a bit like Maury now

Wouldn't be surprised in the WWE.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well her first Smackdown appearance was on January 22, 2010 although I don't think WWE do 8 month contracts


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Tell me Im seeing things. I do not believe that she has been released. I just don't. Anybody know the reason?????


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

It's not on WWE.com so I'm considering this fake.


----------



## LaurinaitisOSU (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Triple H probably made a comment over her breasts and Steph got mad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



hardyorton said:


> What happened to her for her to be pissed off?


Didn't say that.

Being pissed off and not feeling comfortable to the point that she looks like a cardboard cutout are two different things.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Oh well.
> For months I've been saying that it looked as if she was so uncomfortable to the point that she didn't want to be there. Maybe management noticed it too or maybe she wanted out.


This is probably the case. Everybody is looking for some juicy controversial situation. But maybe she just didn't like what she was doing in the WWE. Not every story is an exciting drama-fest.



EdEddNEddy said:


> It's not on WWE.com so I'm considering this fake.




She appears on the taped Smackdown this week so you'll have to wait til after Friday to see that.



True or false, I don't think I care in the slightest. WWE's Divas division is weak. SES storyline is a flop.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

They should release all of the divas.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Keller hasn't reported it yet, so until he does, it's bullshit.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Didn't say that.
> 
> Being pissed off and not feeling comfortable to the point that she looks like a cardboard cutout are two different things.


Well she must have been pissed off someone if she was let go so early


Well what did she expect didn't she get the job cause she was the only FCW Diva who would shave her hair. She was probably expecting bigger things.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Y2Joe said:


> Keller hasn't reported it yet, so until he does, it's bullshit.


Not like Wade Keller is credible,especially after that fake ass TNA letter a few months back.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

No big loss if true, all she did was smile at Punk and occasionally interfere. Even if she is a good women's wrestler, it's no big deal considering the shitty Diva's division they have anyways.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Y2Joe said:


> Keller hasn't reported it yet, so until he does, it's bullshit.


Wade Keller gets his news from other people as well....


Why are people calling bullshit when the odds of Serena being released were high to begin with after SES breaks up?


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wrestling is a man's sport anyway. I think WWE should release all the divas.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Pyro™;8762987 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Bobby Lashley was over as hell and was 30x more credible than Mcintyre and they fired Krystal. Mcintyre still struggles to get a reaction, and it's not like WWE doesn't have a nearly infinite amount of new stars to shove down people's throats. They don't need him, despite how many years he could stay on the roster due to how young he is.


2 things lol.

1. Did Bobby have the stroke that Drew does cause I mean Drew is "The Chosen One" after all :side:...Cause if I remember correctly didn't he leave because they wouldn't bring her back or something like that? I can't remember...

2. Would Drew even give a fuck if they did release her???


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> They should release all of the divas.


Pretty much.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> No big loss if true, all she did was smile at Punk and occasionally interfere. Even if she is a good women's wrestler, it's no big deal considering the shitty Diva's division they have anyways.


Well said. I can just imagine if Punk was given the sack from the WWe what this place be like.
She wasn't anything special. If true, I bet no one will care in the crowd just a few IWC members. As long as Cm Punk is there everyone's happy.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> Wrestling is a man's sport anyway. I think WWE should release all the divas.


fpalm


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WWE never makes the women look special. They are always treated like eye candy. Natalya should already be womens champion with her talent.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

That sucks she shaved her head for absolutely nothing! And she's had a whopping 1 match!!!

smh.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> 2 things lol.
> 
> 1. Did Bobby have the stroke that Drew does cause I mean Drew is "The Chosen One" after all :side:...Cause if I remember correctly didn't he leave because they wouldn't bring her back or something like that? I can't remember...
> 
> 2. Would Drew even give a fuck if they did release her???


Well its his wife cause he would.
if he was a loyal loving husband



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That sucks she shaved her head for absolutely nothing! And she's had a whopping 1 match!!!
> 
> smh.


well she was the only diva from FCW who would do it and she got a decent amount of airtime with Punk. So she can't complain


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Oh well things come and go as they say......


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm not really impressed with Serena anyway.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> Wrestling is a man's sport anyway. I think WWE should release all the divas.


Go watch some Shimmer and other indy companies before you speak shit about womens wrestling. It's not really the womens fault in WWE that they are so restrained in what they can do. Obviously, the majority of women in WWE are bimbo's with a limited moveset but before you dismiss all women wrestlers at least take the time to see some good work from them.

Deebs is especially talented as are a few others in WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This sucks. What exactly happened? Job security is pretty much nonexistent in the WWE.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Beelzebubs said:


> Go watch some Shimmer and other indy companies before you speak shit about womens wrestling. It's not really the womens fault in WWE that they are so restrained in what they can do. Obviously, the majority of women in WWE are bimbo's with a limited moveset but before you dismiss all women wrestlers at least take the time to see some good work from them.
> 
> Deebs is especially talented as are a few others in WWE.


I've seen all of that stuff. You can even throw in the Joshi Puro wrestling too. The truth is men dominate the sport of pro wrestling.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> I've seen all of that stuff. You can even throw in the Joshi Puro wrestling too. The truth is men dominate the sport of pro wrestling.


So you've seen "all of that stuff" and still think women shouldn't wrestle? There are female only companies and not the x-rated ones that put on consistently good womens matches. Just because they are not featured as much in prominent places i.e WWE it does not mean that a lot of them have exceptional talent. They just need venues to showcase it.

Men "dominate" in most sports but just because it isn't as popular doesn't mean it shouldn't exist.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Damn, I'm going to miss her rack. 

Someone just kill the SES, the group has ran its course.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> I've seen all of that stuff. You can even throw in the Joshi Puro wrestling too. The truth is men dominate the sport of pro wrestling.


Are you sexist or something? Serious question,because there's alot of female wrestlers that are better than some WWE midcarders.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Womens matches are basically tits and ass. The best womens wrestling is infact in Japan. Megumi Kudo, Manami Toyota, Bull Nakano etc.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> Are you sexist or something? Serious question,because there's alot of female wrestlers that are better than some WWE midcarders.


sexist? I'm just telling the truth. Wrestling is a man's sport. You don't see WWE and TNA using women for the main event at PPVs.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



MrMister said:


> Sucks for her to lose her job (unless she wanted out), but what the fuck was her purpose?


What's the purpose of Layla, McCool, Kelly Kelly, or Tiffany? At least Serena can wrestle and talk on the mic making me want to gauge my eyeballs.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Target 02 said:


> What's the purpose of Layla, McCool, Kelly Kelly, or Tiffany?


That's a good question.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> sexist? I'm just telling the truth. Wrestling is a man's sport. You don't see WWE and TNA using women for the main event at PPVs.


That's because they are entertainment companies and will cater to the biggest market share. This however doesn't mean talented women should not be showcased.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



el dandy said:


> Ah yes, because Victor_J is behind the scenes and knows what goes on (I know, the dirt sheets are your bible so you may as well be behind the curtain). She could have asked for her release for fuck sake.


It's considered uncalled for because she just had her first match on WWE TV and she was released a few days later. It has nothing to do with dirt sheet speculation.



hardyorton said:


> I agree Pyro, Its really pulled Back Cm Punk instead of making him stronger. Let Gallows and mercury be a tag team or get rid. Let Cm Punk be the kick ass heel like he was during his Hardy Feud.
> 
> They will never get rid of tiffany cause they want to keep Drew sweet. she knows she's safe as long as she's on his coketails.


The SES had the potential to make Punk an even better heel but they were made to look like a joke during the Mysterio feud. Ever since then, they have gone downhill.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Target 02 said:


> What's the purpose of Layla, *McCool*, Kelly Kelly, or Tiffany? At least Serena can wrestle and talk on the mic making me want to gauge my eyeballs.



Atleast McCool can put on a decent match.



Mister J said:


> sexist? I'm just telling the truth. Wrestling is a man's sport. You don't see WWE and TNA using women for the main event at PPVs.


What you call "the truth" i call your opinion.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

so wtf happened? what was the reason of her release?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

gee I hope Punk doesn;t do a shoot promo about it...that would just suck....surely


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I dont care at all. I hope they release Gallows and Mercury to, then Punk wont be held back by the Straight Edge Society. Thats all the Society ever did was hold him back. He went from fueding with Jeff Hardy and Taker in the mainevent to fueding with Mysterio and Bigshow in the Midcard/Low Midcard.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Ugh, that is sad news. I totally disgusted by this. She could have been something unique. One match and she's gone. What a shame.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I dont want anybody to lose thir job but with that being said the SES wasnt doing all that much and she wasnt offering much (not saying she wasnt capable) to the divas division which is really a joke anyway


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

-


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> That's a good question.


Their purpose is to look pretty but McCool seems to struggle at doing that. However she can wrestle so I give her props for that.



Rachel Deserved It said:


> I dont care at all. I hope they release Gallows and Mercury to, then Punk wont be held back by the Straight Edge Society. Thats all the Society ever did was hold him back. He went from fueding with Jeff Hardy and Taker in the mainevent to fueding with Mysterio and Bigshow in the Midcard/Low Midcard.


Gallows isn't going anywhere because he's a versatile big man with solid mic skills. Mercury will probably get released soon anyway and IMO it was pointless to bring him back.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Very very surprised by this release. Something must have occurred for her to just be let go instantly. Maybe failed a drug test or an encounter with someone backstage


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Did WWE.Com post the news already? I just don't understand why they would release her.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Lucasade said:


> She'll be ok. She has big things in front of her...


Yeah, her tits.









But on topic, what a shame. She was easily my favorite diva, and I thought she'd have a big career ahead of her once SES broke up (or if they gave her the belt in the stable).


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Is not like her and the rest of the SES had a bright future.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WWE has alot of ugly divas.

Stephanie McMahon
Michelle McCool
Layla
The Bella Twins
Melina
Tiffany
Tamina
Serena
Maryse
Jillian Hall
Beth Phoenix
Eve Torres
Alicia Fox
Kelly Kelly

Natalya is the only good looking woman in WWE today. Those idiots got rid of Katie Lea. She is one of the hottest women i've ever seen in this business.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I seriously think you're trolling now. You added the whole fucking division to the "ugly list".


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


Ugly??? Were you recently stricken with blindness or a strong dose of gay or something?

I would bang every single one of them and so would you if they were standing in the room with you.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JUSTINIRS said:


> Serena was hired to wrestle and had ONE match.
> *shakes head in disgust*




Braden Walker and Kizarny even had better in-ring careers.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


I stopped reading when I saw Stephanie McMahon's name.


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of sexy ass divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


Fixed.....Anything different would be trolling


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

And this really confirms that SES is getting to its end. 

Sad to hear no more Serena on my screen.


----------



## souidos (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Big lol..i think Mister J is messing around here.
About Serena i am kind of shocked.After her first appearance in a match i was expecting her to have more matches on the divas section with outside interferences from Luke and Joey


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Oh well, here's to masturbation....


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Seems like a normal WWE styled douche-bag move to me. Why have some women in the locker-room who have worked hard over many years to be there when you can have so many no dues paying models fit the bill? Serena lost her hair to join the kayfabe S.E.S. around new year's time and the diva look which numbered her days in the WWE no matter how badly it showed she wanted to be there. Give your good friend Katarina a call, she could probably be good company over the next 90 days down in Florida if you catch my drift.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Time for Edge to finally join the stable named after him.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If this is true, it's a HUGE mistake.
I just don't understand how they value the talents they have.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

According to Meltzer it was a disciplinary firing. Won't say why, but he did reference the skit with her a couple of weeks ago and how things like that don't come out of the blue. Shame they didn't use her as a wrestler more, but what are you going to do.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SCSA852k said:


> If this is true, it's a HUGE mistake.
> I just don't understand how they value the talents they have.


I don't think they do. They have so many wrestlers trying to enter the WWE they feel like they can easily replace anyone. Besides the longtime main eventers, there's no such thing as job security in the WWE.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Punk didn't find her pussy appealing, so she got released. 


No but in all seriousness this sucks for both Serena and the S.E.S.

Although, I think Drew McIntyre would be a good diva for the group...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


Wow, you really are a moron. Also, if this is true, I think Punk is going to be pissed off, 'cos he loves working with Serena.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



KingCrash said:


> According to Meltzer it was a disciplinary firing. Won't say why, but he did reference the skit with her a couple of weeks ago and how things like that don't come out of the blue. Shame they didn't use her as a wrestler more, but what are you going to do.


So she was at fault for something basically?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



KingCrash said:


> According to Meltzer it was a disciplinary firing. Won't say why, but he did reference the skit with her a couple of weeks ago and how things like that don't come out of the blue. Shame they didn't use her as a wrestler more, but what are you going to do.


That sounds like some horseshit right there. So, the ex-playmate wife of a current Smackdown superstar causes a big public fit and gets arrested for it and probably a couple dozen eyewitnesses to watch her pretty blonde ass get hauled off in a squad car. That person gets suspended and Serena gets fired over some allegedly unknown incident, It doesn't seem right.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

LOL dont believe Meltzer, he was the guy that started the rumor that Shawn Michaels was having heat with Vince Mcmahon, which was proven false. Meltzer is pure shit and only makes rumors so people subscribe to his scam of a website.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Repaint said:


> That sounds like some horseshit right there. So, the ex-playmate wife of a current Smackdown superstar causes a big public fit and gets arrested for it and probably a couple dozen eyewitnesses to watch her pretty blonde ass get hauled off in a squad car. That person gets suspended and Serena gets fired over some allegedly unknown incident, It doesn't seem right.


It's not right but look at how they treated Mickie on her way out the door. Firing Maria because she was doing other projects. Sometimes they fire someone to make a point or just because someone high up suddenly doesn't like them anymore.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Does the WWE really get off on firing there only interesting diva talents?

First Mickie, now Serena?


I mean seriously who would give a shit if they got rid of Rosa Mendes or the worthless Bella Twins?

Is that who were forced to watch on tv now?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

The one Diva i actually like as a total package, and now she's gone. I can't fucking believe it, i thought that maybe as she'd just started to wrestle, she might actually be starting her WWE career in earnest and they pull this bullshit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

1 down 3 more useless SES members to go.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yeah, her tits.


Exactly 

Although I wish the WWE did more with her, her release might end up being good for Punk.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Can't see anything on WWE website.


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Lucasade said:


> Exactly
> 
> Although I wish the WWE did more with her, her release might end up being good for Punk.



No.....the SES was hands down(even above his title run) the best thing that was going for punk in the WWE. He should have been put in the main event instead of the completely useless and "credibility destroying" Big Show feud


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

PWTorch has confirmed the release of Smackdown Diva Serena (Serena Deeb). WWE has not made an official announcement on Serena's release at this point.

Sources in WWE are saying the reason for Serena's release was because she was not "living out" the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public.

Serena, who was inserted into C.M. Punk's SES group in January, had her last WWE TV match last Friday on Smackdown.

The storyline for the match was that she would have been kicked out of the SES, along with Luke Gallows, if they lost a tag match to Kelly Kelly and Big Show. Serena and Gallows won the match to remain in the group on TV


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Probably got caught drinking in a bar while snorting a line.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I was so sure that this was about Tiffany that I wasn't even going to bother viewing it.

Disappointed, but at least Punk's a step closer to being by himself again.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

lmao that's the biggest bullshit i've ever heard,but then again WWE was never too keen on JR because he never was in character off TV,so it's believable really.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

At least she can grow her hair back.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wow they actually still care if you're not in character nowadays? 

I remember just 6 or 7 years ago on a DVD extra they were basically promoting the wrestlers on screen being nothing more than characters.


----------



## Reilloc (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wow. If it's true, then damn. 

90 days and then...

"What's Serena doing in the impact zone?!"


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



cvc2000 said:


> Wow. If it's true, then damn.
> 
> 90 days and then...
> 
> "What's Serena doing in the impact zone?!"


lol i can imagine. WWE just basically gave TNA a fresh KnockOut. May as well have her plane ticket to Orlando on layaway until November.


----------



## symotree (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Rawlin67 said:


> if this is true, then what a fucking disaster SES has truly become.


They def blew it with that storyline. Had so much potential before Mania.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



mblonde09 said:


> PWTorch has confirmed the release of Smackdown Diva Serena (Serena Deeb). WWE has not made an official announcement on Serena's release at this point.
> 
> Sources in WWE are saying the reason for Serena's release was because she was not "living out" the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public. ect ect ect...


Well that's a load of crap! (Why didn't they just have her lose the match and give up the lifestyle then?)


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



skolpo said:


> At least she can grow her hair back.


This.

It made me legit sick to see her without hair. What a shame.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Thought this would be about Rosa so quite suprised. I do find it a tad unfair that when in public they have to stay in character all the time. Wade Barrett has to turn down autographs and act like a tool when fans approach him, I find it really daft personally. Looks like WWE want to keep the diva division as a farce, with Beth out and Gail being wasted there's just nothing that interests me in that division.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

disgusted

im getting more fed up of this company and i never thought id ever say that


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Bsizzle said:


> No.....the SES was hands down(even above his title run) the best thing that was going for punk in the WWE. He should have been put in the main event instead of the completely useless and "credibility destroying" Big Show feud


I agree. When the SES first started, I thought it was the best thing that was happening in any wrestling promotion. But now, it seems like Punk is just going through the motions. The booking of late seems to be leading to a SES breakup. This is good for Punk because the SES hasn't been doing anything worth remembering lately. No-one cares about the Big Show Fued. He needs to be promoted back to the Main Event scene, which is lacking on Smackdown anyway.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


You're a fucking idiot if you think Katie Lea is hot and not the women in bold. Seriously how the fuck do people get off over her, there's nothing special about her


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'd argue that Katie Lea is a lot more attractive than Kelly Kelly and Maryse, but I'm not so much a fan of the barbie doll types that they are.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Details on her release is not on WWE.com yet so I'll take this with a grain of salt for now.



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> 2 things lol.
> 
> 1. Did Bobby have the stroke that Drew does cause I mean Drew is "The Chosen One" after all :side:...Cause if I remember correctly didn't he leave because they wouldn't bring her back or something like that? I can't remember...
> 
> 2. Would Drew even give a fuck if they did release her???


1. Yeah just like how Elijah Burke was "The Chosen One". Lashley was being primed as one of WWE's golden boys at the time, had a 3-month feud with Vince McMahon himself, took part in the most high-profile match in Wrestlemania 23, and the only ECW Champion to get "World" Championship recognition. So taking note of Lashley's accolades, he would've had a bigger "pull" in the politics than Drew, but I doubt both men really have any power backstage. 

2. He would if he's a loving husband.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm pretty bummed out about this release, Serena was one of the only reasons to watch Smackdown anymore.. I mean bald head aside, look at her boobs and that ass.. she probably would've been the most fun in bed of any of the WWE divas. Now I don't get to stare at her body on Smackdown anymore so that's less incentive to watch. Good job WWE?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What a shame. I really enjoyed her match on SmackDown!.



mblonde09 said:


> Sources in WWE are saying the reason for Serena's release was because she was not "living out" the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public.


lol Why would she need to stay in character out in public? Does the WWE expect people to think it isn't scripted. It's a show, it's fake. That's like saying why isn't Kiefer Sutherland walking around LA with a gun looking for terrorists. (When 24 was still on the air that is)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Im pretty happy about it. 
Imo the whole thing is stale as fuck right now and I couldnt care about anyone in that little group other then Punk. Its kinda like the Nexus, you only care for the leader. The rest of the guys are nothing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



ADR LaVey said:


> What a shame. I really enjoyed her match on SmackDown!.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Why would she need to stay in character out in public? Does the WWE expect people to think it isn't scripted. It's a show, it's fake. That's like saying why isn't Kiefer Sutherland walking around LA with a gun looking for terrorists. (When 24 was still on the air that is)


 I'm not even kidding you when i saw this i thought it was becuase she was seen drinking. 

I've heard that the WWE does ask superstars to stay in character, not sure how much though, cause you see people break character all the time on DVD's.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


I wouldn't call the rest ugly but yeah, Nattie is the only diva I find attractive out of them all. 

Wonder how this will come off on TV? I'm thinking Punk just ditches Mercury and Gallows after he mentions Serena has been caught drinking again and is now "disowned". Kinda like Bryan's release. Gallows and Mercury will probably stay as a team.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JasonLives said:


> Im pretty happy about it.
> Imo the whole thing is stale as fuck right now and I couldnt care about anyone in that little group other then Punk. Its kinda like the Nexus, you only care for the leader. The rest of the guys are nothing.


You are happy that Serena is gone? She wasn't bad or holding the group down. This doesn't mean that the stable has disbanded or anything.

Well, the leader isn't always the only good thing in the stable. The stable is meant for benefiting its most of the members and making them matter not just the leader. To me, it's more of the concept that's intriguing of any stable than anything else. 

Shit, I will miss that chest of hers


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



ADR LaVey said:


> What a shame. I really enjoyed her match on SmackDown!.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Why would she need to stay in character out in public? Does the WWE expect people to think it isn't scripted. It's a show, it's fake. That's like saying why isn't Kiefer Sutherland walking around LA with a gun looking for terrorists. (When 24 was still on the air that is)


If she was representing WWE in some way, then she probebly should be in character if she's on the payroll, however, what she does on her own time shoulden't matter.

Dunno.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



mblonde09 said:


> PWTorch has confirmed the release of Smackdown Diva Serena (Serena Deeb). WWE has not made an official announcement on Serena's release at this point.
> 
> Sources in WWE are saying the reason for Serena's release was because she was not "living out" the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public.
> 
> ...


That sounds too ridiculous to be true. Am I the only one who read this report with this song going through my head?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Please come back to SHIMMER. I want a Hamada vs Serena match


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Orly? 1 match, a shitty stable (for the most part) and she's released? WHAT THE FUCK? I hope to god the SES disbands, because it has become a disgrace, and they're just weakening Punk tbh - he needs to turn face anyways.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> I seriously think you're trolling now. You added the whole fucking division to the "ugly list".


Victor, do you really feel the need to put ''fucking'' in most of your posts?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Let me guess, she beat up Drew McIntyre in some hotel?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If thats true I bet shes PISSED because they made her shave her head and then just fire her



> Its kinda like the Nexus, you only care for the leader. The rest of the guys are nothing.


Thats not true I totally care about stuff involving all of them (Except David Otunga)


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Why in the hell did they release her its a big mistake to do that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If they have then the Bambi Killer is pissed off. I was hoping it was Tiffany.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This can't be true, can it? Anyone think that she's going through personal problems or something? Because she hasn't done anything on tv to deserve a release. But then again, SD is taped.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



ADR LaVey said:


> What a shame. I really enjoyed her match on SmackDown!.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Why would she need to stay in character out in public? Does the WWE expect people to think it isn't scripted. It's a show, it's fake. That's like saying why isn't Kiefer Sutherland walking around LA with a gun looking for terrorists. (When 24 was still on the air that is)


John Cena runs around town in his jean shorts lifting cars and saving babies.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I hope she did something serious, because the lady was wiing to shave her head for her place in WWE. I didn't enjoy her first match at al, but she's an integral part of the SES to me. This sucks


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

So Tiffany still has a job after a domestic dispute but Serena gets fired because she did not live up to her on screen character off screen?..I'd hate to see Taker, Kane or Orton living up to their on screen characters off screen at all times..


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm going to miss her boobs. Come back!! =(


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Thats a disspointment, its funny how WWE didn't let do jack shit in the ring and now few months later they let have her first match just a week before her release. I'm thinking someone will replace her and then they will CM Punk say something negative about Serina.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



mblonde09 said:


> PWTorch has confirmed the release of Smackdown Diva Serena (Serena Deeb). WWE has not made an official announcement on Serena's release at this point.
> 
> Sources in WWE are saying the reason for Serena's release was because she was not "living out" the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public.
> 
> ...


Lmao.

KAYFABE, IT'S SRS.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well its the WWE's own stupid fault for putting fake straightedgers with Punk, when the indy circuit is full of legit straightedge guys and gals. Hopefully Festus is fired next. That guy is useless.

Serena is, however, very talented and will likely turn up in TNA, before the end of the year, and be a decent asset to them.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Damn it, Serena's rack was the reason to tune into Friday Night Smackdown!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I think this is fine. Wrestlers should always stay in gimmick. If Imet R-Truth and he didn't speak exlusively in rap I'd punch him in the collarbone. If I met Cena he'd better damn well giveme a motivational speech that makes me feel good about myself. If I met Taker he'd better start a conversation with me, leave midway, and then comeback about 2 months later to overtake a more important conversation I'm having.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Where's the petition?8*D


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well that's the end of SES - as if we didn't guess it anyway

Kind of irritating they keep the Bellas on the show whereas Serena gets sacked - :no: guess that's wrestling these days. Would hate to be an employer for the E


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



axl626 said:


> I think this is fine. Wrestlers should always stay in gimmick. If Imet R-Truth and he didn't speak exlusively in rap I'd punch him in the collarbone. If I met Cena he'd better damn well giveme a motivational speech that makes me feel good about myself.* If I met Taker he'd better start a conversation with me, leave midway, and then comeback about 2 months later to overtake a more important conversation I'm having.*


This.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What a shame. The SES used to so legitimate. They've been getting squashed and now they cut Serena out of nowhere?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Way to keep sacking your talented employees and leaving us with complete and utter shit to watch on a weekly basis WWE.

Not counting Gail Kim, Beth Phoenix, Melina, and Jillian Hall.

I guess Johnny Ace realized poor Serena could never be in the pages of playboy.

Why is it talented girls like Kong, Melissa, Mickie, Mschif, Del Rey, and Roxxi are left out in the cold while talentless skanks with no passion for wrestling get signed to contracts when all they want to do is use wrestling to become more famous.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Perhaps this means the SES will disband soon? I hope it does.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

For not living out the straight-edge life :lmao Surely that can't be true. Maybe Matt Hardy is being smart by posting in character on twitter after all.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Ughh! The reason that was stated in that report someone posted here sounds sooo stupid! Gosh, i hope they don't actually release her and this is just a work. (wishful thinking)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

So she shows her commitment by getting her head shaved and this is the thanks she gets? 

Fuck sake.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

By that logic, Rey Mysterio should be fired when he takes of his mask in real life.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WTF? Is this real?


----------



## petho89 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Serena and Punk actually worked. The whole SES gig turned out to be a massive waste of time, but CM Punk and his creepy relationship to the bald girl? That worked. If she's really been fired over nothing, this is bullshit. To be honest though, it sounds senseless. Isn't Serena the character meant to be having trouble with the Straight Edge lifestyle anyway? Isn't the point of all that "hey, she was drinking in that footage" and the tension between Punk and the SES meant to be based around the idea of them failing to live up to Punk's unreasonable expectations? If anything, she was living up to the Straight Edge angle no matter what she did.

In either case, I liked her. I thought she actually looked worthwhile and like she had promise, so if she was fired its a bad call on WWE's part. And if she was fired for the reasons suggested, it's a fucking terrible call. If the WWE actually used that as their reason, they're either spectacular idiots or they were looking for a reason to get rid of her anyway. Either way, I'm not happy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Noooooo! Darn it, I love Serena, from the current roster she is by far my favourite Diva, and without her the SES means much less.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

They have her wrestle two matches and then cut her? What? She wasn't that bad in ring, WWE has certainly had worse, even as Diva and Women's champs.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Bit of a shame, wonder what there reason is this time...


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

thats bad, she was one of the few talented women in the wwe. if the reason is that she wasn't acting in character outside the ring then they must have been looking for a reason to get rid of her anyway, even the wwe can't be stupid enough to fire someone to preserve kayfabe when everyone knows its fake anyway.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Haha, she was fired for not living the straightedge lifestyle in public.

AMAZING.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I call bullshit until it is on WWE.com


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

wtf.. I opened this thinking it was going to be Tiffany. Bullshit.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

SES twitter says:
If it's true, it's a great loss. I will speak more about once it's confirmed.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Vegeta4000 said:


> Well that's the end of SES - as if we didn't guess it anyway


They could always find new people to add/switch up the stable to make it stronger.




> Kind of irritating they keep the Bellas on the show whereas Serena gets sacked - :no: guess that's wrestling these days. Would hate to be an employer for the E



Maybe the Bellas play there gimmick off-screen and are escorts in real life too.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Damn.... I'm gonna miss seeing that sexy ass and nice chest. I think the S.E.S can live on though and be better. I always thought a woman in the SES was kinda dumb personally... I mean, shes hot as hell and all... but I just saw SES as less of a threat. Hopefully they recruit a couple of new members.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

That sucks, I really like her, WWE's loss is TNA's gain I suppose.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm suspicious that she was realeased straight after her match on Smackdown with Kelly Kelly. Maybe something went wrong.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Alicks said:


> I'm suspicious that she was realeased straight after her match on Smackdown with Kelly Kelly. Maybe something went wrong.


She wrestled Kelly Kelly, whose boyfriend is Justin Gabriel, who recently wrestled Randy Orton! Damn you Randy Orton! When will it stop? When will it stop?

Yeah, I don't know. Maybe she acted inappropriate in front of somebody after not living up to her straight edge character.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

When I saw the title, I thought it was going say Tiffany had been released.


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



It's True said:


> You're a fucking idiot if you think Katie Lea is hot and not the women in bold. Seriously how the fuck do people get off over her, there's nothing special about her


lol @ thinking whoever doesn't think Eve or the Bella Twins are hot is a fucking idiot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I think the reason she was let go was WWE is going to be hiring actresses now. Look what they did to the division when the diva search happened


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Feel bad for her really. 
Shaves head and doesn't get to wrestler much at all and then gets fired?

Another talent they lose because they don't fit their "wrestler image."


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

It's a shame. She was my favorite diva in the WWE. They just dropped the ball on her


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> Damn it, Serena's rack was the reason to tune into Friday Night Smackdown!


Yeah I'm going to miss those amazing boobs.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Undertaker should also be released for posting pictures online of his marriage during his vegetative state.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

SERENA *clap**clap**clap* 

I would mark the fuck out if fans started chanting her name during every S.E.S promo/match from now on.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Has then be verified yet?
Cuz her profile is still on WWE.com and they haven't announced it yet....

If this is indeed true then she prolly fucked up backstage, or did something to violate the wellness policy.

And seriously, a BIG lol @ people acting like her being released is a big loss or something. A big loss would be Layla or McCool being let go. For the most part all Serena ever did was stand in the ring while Punk cut a promo. They can find someone else to do that I'm sure...


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Klebold said:


> Damn.... I'm gonna miss seeing that sexy ass and nice chest. I think the S.E.S can live on though and be better. I always thought a woman in the SES was kinda dumb personally... I mean, shes hot as hell and all... but I just saw SES as less of a threat. Hopefully they recruit a couple of new members.


No...a woman in SES was an awesome idea..it actually makes them look more credible and says that anyone can become straight edge. They should've had her feud with the divas and let her cut a promo. Also, SES is on their last legs....they're one big show squash match from loosing all credibility. And it'll probably be the end of Joey merc. and Luke Gallows.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I blame Orton. He's trying to hold back SES.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well, her profile on wwe.com is still up...

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/serena/


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Not buying it until WWE posts it in their site


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

NO WAY, she is a huge part of S.E.S. Damn I'm gonna his her.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Samee said:


> I blame Orton. He's trying to hold back SES.


Goddamn asshole. he probably shit in her bag or something. HE'S HOLDING DOWN THE DIVAS, HE'S PARANOID.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

i dont get it? She had to have done something


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Well, her profile on wwe.com is still up...
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/serena/


True but I wouldn't read too much into it since there's a pre-taped Smackdown that has still to be broadcast and I'm guessing she'll be on it. There doesn't seem to any reference to Skip Sheffield's injury on the site for the same reason.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Lucasade said:


>


It's funny cause the ball looks like the pepsi logo


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Sorry if its been posted but cba sifting through 22 pages...

Rumour has it that the backstage clip of her getting drunk and flirting with that man in the bar was how she was really acting every night and that promo was meant to be a storyline to give her a kick up the arse so she changes her ways but it never worked and she carried on getting drunk every night etc....

I have no source though and it's unfair to judge her until the real reason is released, as of yet it's unfair to blame WWE or Serena.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



> According to Dave Meltzer, Serena was released after multiple “rough nights.” The recent Smackdown skit involving her and the Straight Edge Society was designed to send Serena a message. Apparently management didn’t feel she was getting the message, and she was let go.


:lmao.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Damn I hope this isn't true. She shaved her head and she get's fired for not truly living the lifestyle she portrays? Only in the WWE.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Ass Buster said:


> Damn I hope this isn't true. She shaved her head and she get's fired for not truly living the lifestyle she portrays? Only in the WWE.


Reminds me of what happened to Roxxi in TNA, wrestling companys suck


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If this is all true, this is just ridiculous. Between this, the Sexy Star incident, and the Bryan firing (yeah, he came back, but it was still a classless move,) WWE's been screwing up lately.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If she's that much of a clumsy, belligerent drunk in public even after they warned her then lol at her.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Xist2inspire said:


> If this is all true, this is just ridiculous. Between this, the Sexy Star incident, and the Bryan firing (yeah, he came back, but it was still a classless move,) WWE's been screwing up lately.


What happened with Sexy Star?


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mr Nice Guy said:


> What happened with Sexy Star?


At the tryout, Johnny Ace called her fat and said she was too ugly without the mask.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

WWE is really fucking weird this year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Johnny Ace is a dick to all the girls- except Kelly Kelly.
He told Maria of all people to lose weight.


And yeah, Serena is putting over her fans on Twitter. She's good as gone.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

yeah she tweeted that she has the best fans in ANY universe.

obvious correlation to the whole WWE universe thing, and how shes basically not a part of it anymore. she's gone.

say goodbye to those massive ta-tas, friends.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

In related news, Raw and Smackdown have a new theme


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I'm up for a best of Serena DVD


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Johnny Ace is a dick to all the girls- except Kelly Kelly.
> *He told Maria of all people to lose weight.*


LOL for real? The WWE is a fucked up place for women wrestlers.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Such a shame. Why not just suspend her instead?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Chain Gang said:


> LOL for real? The WWE is a fucked up place for women wrestlers.


I think you mean it's a fucked up place for womens wrestlers who can actually do shit in the ring,and lmao at Johnny Fail telling Maria to lose weight.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Johnny Ace is a dick to all the girls- except Kelly Kelly.
> He told Maria of all people to lose weight.
> 
> 
> And yeah, Serena is putting over her fans on Twitter. She's good as gone.


yeah just noticed her twitter message:cussin:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



axl626 said:


> I think this is fine. Wrestlers should always stay in gimmick. If Imet R-Truth and he didn't speak exlusively in rap I'd punch him in the collarbone. *If I met Cena he'd better damn well giveme a motivational speech that makes me feel good about myself.* If I met Taker he'd better start a conversation with me, leave midway, and then comeback about 2 months later to overtake a more important conversation I'm having.


No, he'd probably end up talking pretty slowly at the start.... kind of like he's Morgan Freeman.... and, well, then, he'd tell some sort of funny joke. Then, out of nowhere, he'd TURN IT ON AND START YELLING PASSIONATELY!!!


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

You know what? Johnny Ace really does suck, what did he ever do to deserve so much stroke in the top wrestling promotion in the world.

I mean seriously what did Johnny Ace ever accomplish, he was one half of the Dynamic fucking Dudes. He came to the ring with a crappy skate board and I think it's safe to say Johnny Ace has no clue how to ride a skate board.

Johnny's partner Shane Douglas had more of a career than Johnny Ace and that's saying something.

Johnny Ace did have a run in Japan but so what; so did Tomko it doesn't mean I'd want Tomko running a division of my wrestling company.

And the thing I now find funny is that when Johnny Ace was given the book at the very end of WCW the very first thing he did was fire almost all of the hot chicks because WCW was going to be a wrestling show.

Now look at him, he's hiring divas out of his personal stash of stroke books.

And no woman truly worth a damn stands a chance of getting signed if they're not playboy material.

Seriously, fuck Johnny Ace.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

"It's the IWC, Vince. They're gettin' too happy now Danielson's back. Gotta troll 'em. Who's expendable? The bald chick?"
"We're employing a bald chick?"
"Not anymore."


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister Hands said:


> "It's the IWC, Vince. They're gettin' too happy now Danielson's back. Gotta troll 'em. Who's expendable? The bald chick?"
> "We're employing a bald chick?"
> "Not anymore."


:lmao Vince probably has hired a personal troller to come up with stuff like this


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This is ridiculous if true. They go on and on about how these guys are "independent contractors" and that this is just "entertainment" and they're "actors playing a role" and all that, but they still want them to keep kayfabe away from the camera? Actors don't stay in character when off the movie set. That's pushing a line that can easily come back and bite them. You don't see this ANYWHERE else.


----------



## perro aguayo 316 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

she wasnt too straight edge in real life


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Damn Johnny Ace, cause of him guess i could kiss the slimmest chances of awesome kong being signed goodbye


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

How big was her rack by the way? I really didn't think they were that big.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

And you all wonder why I dislike WWE? 

Maybe she choked out Tony when SmackDown was off air. I hope her career with TNA is more successful. She is a great wrestler but wasted as usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

No one wondered why you disliked WWE...


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I finally decided to look up Johnny Ace and I think I found the problem:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister Hands said:


> "It's the IWC, Vince. They're gettin' too happy now Danielson's back. Gotta troll 'em. Who's expendable? The bald chick?"
> "We're employing a bald chick?"
> "Not anymore."



LMAO that had me laughing legit.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

All the time she just hanging around doing nothing she was fine, but as soon as she actually wrestled, she's released. Oh the irony. Still, honestly...who cares? Anyone could've been doing what she was. The WWE has enough fake boobs to go around.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Ass Buster said:


> How big was her rack by the way? I really didn't think they were that big.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Samee said:


> I blame Orton. He's trying to hold back SES.


Damn it, he's burying the roster. :gun:


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I doubt it was anything to do with her looks, but bear in mind that WWE didn't take a serious interest in her, until she got her tits and her nose done.



iverson19 said:


> This is ridiculous if true. They go on and on about how these guys are "independent contractors" and that this is just "entertainment" and they're "actors playing a role" and all that, but they still want them to keep kayfabe away from the camera? Actors don't stay in character when off the movie set. *That's pushing a line that can easily come back and bite them. You don't see this ANYWHERE else.*


Yeah, but if she really was a booze-hound, getting wasted every night, then that's a problem - especially if she ignored the warnings.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well, that's pretty fucking stupid. Might mean the end of the SES then. I'm happy with that. But, I was really looking forward to an in-ring career for her. Damn.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



KaijuFan said:


>


She looks so much better with hair. I bet, she is secretly happy. 

Now, I wonder how many idiot WWE marks will justify the fact WWE is full of ass kissing politics. When Rene Dupree shed light on it, he was being bitter. Now Sarena of all people gets released at random.

Open your eyes.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Raven Ryder said:


> She looks so much better with hair. I bet, she is secretly happy.
> 
> Now, I wonder how many idiot WWE marks will justify the fact WWE is full of ass kissing politics. When Rene Dupree shed light on it, he was being bitter. *Now Sarena of all people gets released at random.
> 
> Open your eyes.*


If she was released because of heavy drinking and if she continually ignored warnings, then it's not random, is it?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I don't get why they released her. I thought she was pretty good with the SES...

If it was because of the drinking thing, I don't see why she should have to stop doing something she enjoys just because of a gimmick. It's not like she was overly important like Undertaker who has to keep his gimmick going strong. Just seems like a pretty pointless release for someone who did infct add something to the SES stable.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Raven Ryder said:


> And you all wonder why I dislike WWE?
> 
> Maybe she choked out Tony when SmackDown was off air. I hope her career with TNA is more successful. *She is a great wrestler but wasted as usual.*


What makes you think that's gonna change in TNA? If they still had the pre-Hogan and Bischoff KO's division, I'd totally agree with you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



TheRealThing said:


> What makes you think that's gonna change in TNA. If they still had the pre-Hogan and Bischoff KO's division, I'd totally agree with you.


Exactly. If she goes to TNA prepare to see her job to TBP every week.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister Hands said:


> "It's the IWC, Vince. They're gettin' too happy now Danielson's back. Gotta troll 'em. Who's expendable? The bald chick?"


:lmao @ 'gotta troll em'...well done


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

oh well


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Shane Ross said:


> oh well


Yeah "oh well" for someone who lost there job in this shit economy for not staying in character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> Yeah "oh well" for someone who lost there job in this shit economy for not staying in character.


Yeah oh well.

If they have warned her (even publicly) because of her belligerence yet she still continues to do it- oh well.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

what the fuck was that "release was because she was not “living out” the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public." 

The Undertaker is supposed to dead in real life?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wasted talent. I really can't believe this news. Serena was about to get her singles push. This really sucks.

Serena, I'd party with you anytime. I'm sorry, dear.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



4hisdamnself said:


> what the fuck was that "release was because she was not “living out” the Straight Edge Society gimmick in public."
> 
> *The Undertaker is supposed to dead in real life?*


Exactly.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I love how people are getting pissy that it was just the drinking that leads to the firing. Couldn't have anything to do with, you know, the rest of the story where it says she was getting plastered and flirting and being stupid. It's got nothing to do with keeping kayfabe you losers.

Drinking is one thing, but you gotta represent the company positively too. If she constantly does that, it's easy to see why they'd let her go. Yea, the fact that she portrays a "straight-edge" person on the show probably didn't help things, but if she gets all "stupid drunk" all the time, and she won't change, she becomes a liability.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



will94 said:


> I love how people are getting pissy that it was just the drinking that leads to the firing. Couldn't have anything to do with, you know, the rest of the story where it says she was getting plastered and flirting and being stupid. It's got nothing to do with keeping kayfabe you losers.
> 
> Drinking is one thing, but you gotta represent the company positively too. If she constantly does that, it's easy to see why they'd let her go. Yea, the fact that she portrays a "straight-edge" person on the show probably didn't help things, but if she gets all "stupid drunk" all the time, and she won't change, she becomes a liability.


Exactly.
If she really was fired because she was always shitfaced drunk and embarrassing herself even after they warned her- too bad so sad for her.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> Yeah oh well.
> 
> If they have warned her (even publicly) because of her belligerence yet she still continues to do it- oh well.


They still could have suspended her though imo. Tiffany got in a violent outburst,as well as getting hauled off by the cops,and she got suspended.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Back to SHIMMER you go, Ms. Deeb.


Shame really, I don't agree with what WWE's reason, but at least she'll properly wrestle on the indies.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> They still could have suspended her though imo. Tiffany got in a violent outburst,as well as getting hauled off by the cops,and she got suspended.


So perhaps you should question how bad she must have been to get canned instead of suspended.

I point fingers at WWE but I can't shit on them for this.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Victor_J said:


> Yeah "oh well" for someone who lost there job in this shit economy for not staying in character.


WWE has fired a shitload of valuable people for seemingly petty reasons over the past year or so. I don't see how this kind of news could shock anybody at this point.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Apparantly there was a big angle planned between Punk and Serena. Where Serena becomes obsessed with Punk, and she finally wins Punk over. It was going to be a major storyline for when smackdown debuts on Syfy. 

pwinsider


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

she should have had a rough night on a live broadcast


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Girl wasn't no fucking drunk. LOL. Serena Deeb? Where was these drunk reports back in FCW? In Shimmer? Any part of her history but ALL OF A SUDDEN, upon release, damaging information just fucking happens to surface at the proper time? These people will eat up whatver Johnny Ace and McMahon can manufacture falsified half truths and bullshit every time. Bret screwed Bret, Cena coming out of the BLUE after the Rock was retired for 4 years talking about "give back" and begging like a little bitch, Stone Cold took his ball and went home, etc...they always got a cute spin for their slanderous comments about ex-employees. Pretty disgusting and it's no wonder why the WWE has to live in their own bubble with unprofessional business practices like that.

I also find it funny that Serena is released while a worthless piece of trash like Kelly Kelly is still collecting checks for fucking sucking and being mediocre every single week.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

she sounds pretty fucking easy.

i gotta find out where she resides right now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Nexus One said:


> I also find it funny that Serena is released while a worthless piece of trash like Kelly Kelly is still collecting checks for fucking sucking


Got it about right.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wow, now there'll only be two other people I don't care about walking out with Punk everyweek.

SES had great potential when it began, looked like it was gonna be an awesome faction. But it has been handled quite poorly since and is better off dead so Punk can flourish like the diamond in the rough he is.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



> According to Dave Meltzer, Serena was released after multiple “rough nights.” The recent Smackdown skit involving her and the Straight Edge Society was designed to send Serena a message. Apparently management didn’t feel she was getting the message, and she was let go.


Wow. I gave her the benefit of the doubt, but if she was really out getting hammered multiple times, she brought it upon herself. Unfortunate because I felt she had some potiental, although I don't mind her leaving one bit.

And of course Meltzer has been wrong before so who knows.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I don't care about Serena being released because she didn't really add anything to the show aside from the giant rack. However, being let go because of boozing when she's in a straight edge storyline is absolutely stupid. If you want to get particular about it, Taker should have been fired for that pic of him and McCool's wedding when he was supposed to be in a vegetative state.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Nexus One said:


> I also find it funny that Serena is released while a worthless piece of trash like Kelly Kelly is still collecting checks for fucking sucking and being mediocre every single week.


Yeah, this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I wonder how many "smarks" still think the report is fake or b.s.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



killacamt said:


> I wonder how many "smarks" still think the report is fake or b.s.


It was pretty dubious when it was first reported. Her profile's still up on WWE.com and her release wasn't reported by them. Plus the only people reporting anything are the dirtsheets and we know how reliable they can be. When will Ryan Braddock start up again?

But yeah, it seems she's been released.


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

just one question (because of her appalling match last week) can she actually wrestle? if she can then guess TNA or like ROH will sign her up.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Good riddance. 

I liked her better as Paige Webb, the web mistress, on Wrestlicious. Hopefully he goes back to doing that cause she was hotter there and more entertaining. 

PS: I don't hate the SES, I just didn't like the Serena character. Not much entertainment from her specifically.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Punkkid01 said:


> just one question (because of her appalling match last week) can she actually wrestle? if she can then guess TNA or like ROH will sign her up.


It's pretty hard to carry Kelly Kelly to a decent match.


Yeah, she can wrestle. So I expect her to be back at SHIMMER or possibly at TNA.



Now, in this case, I'm gonna blame Serena herself on this. Now the E has TONS of double standards, biases, and outright injustices throughout it's history... 


But she should have kept herself in order. If she couldn't keep herself from acting up, and got released for it, then it is her fault first. Same thing happened to Umaga, Kendrick, Carlito, and Lance Cade.


However, it feels like they got more warnings than she did. I'm sorry, but live segments are not the place to give out "subtle warnings". I didn't like it when they did that on Mickie, and not for Serena either.

You just suspend them, and warn them multiple times up front. They don't listen? Boot them... 


But I will say this. If she was a draw (though that will never happen for a female wrestler in the E at this point), this wouldn't have happened. (For an example see Randy Orton)


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> No one wondered why you disliked WWE...


I did


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



CC91 said:


> Apparantly there was a big angle planned between Punk and Serena. Where Serena becomes obsessed with Punk, and she finally wins Punk over. It was going to be a major storyline for when smackdown debuts on Syfy.
> 
> pwinsider


Well if they are still deadset on this storyline, the WWE employs a bunch of other women with fake boobs that can stand at ringside while Punk wrestles.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well, they pretty much murdered the SES storyline with this release. Might as well just disband it as soon as possible and let Punk move on to other things.

Bummer. Major bummer.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Don't know the whole story, but I feel bad for Serena. She got a nose job, implants, shaved her head...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I won't lie, this has made me like her more.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



axl626 said:


> It was pretty dubious when it was first reported. Her profile's still up on WWE.com and her release wasn't reported by them. Plus the only people reporting anything are the dirtsheets and we know how reliable they can be. When will Ryan Braddock start up again?
> 
> But yeah, it seems she's been released.


Well they probably haven't done it yet on WWE.com since SD still has to air and she probably did something on it. But if they warned her with the skit and told her not to do it again, and she did it (especially if she did it overseas) anyway, no one to blame but herself. Now she can get shit faced in the indies all she wants.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



siavash said:


> What, did she botch a move to Randy Orton?


rofl.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> It's pretty hard to carry Kelly Kelly to a decent match.
> 
> 
> Yeah, she can wrestle. So I expect her to be back at SHIMMER or possibly at TNA.
> ...


Kept herself in order?

That sounds like something an employee should do but Vince McMahon keeps telling me he doesn't have employees; he has independent contractors and those independent contractors get paid enough where they can pay for their own damn health insurance.

Anyone else find it funny that the same company that promoted Stone Cold Steve Austin beer bashes fires someone from possibly getting drunk after a show.

If she's truly an independent contractor than what she does on her time is her business.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Serena and Kizarny, better than john Cena, randy orton, trish stratus, shawn michaels, the undertaker, punk, jericho, or any other diva... i mean if you look at their win percentage, theyre even better than curt henning.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What gives the WWE a right to tell an independant contractor not to drink when it isn't effecting their work?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Alkomesh2 said:


> What gives the WWE a right to tell an independant contractor not to drink when it isn't effecting their work?


this.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


you are crazy if you think they are ugly


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Alkomesh2 said:


> What gives the WWE a right to tell an independant contractor not to drink when it isn't effecting their work?


to prevent them from ending up like scott hall


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mizamania said:


> you are crazy if you think they are ugly


I think he was being sarcastic, dear lord I hope he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Apparently she was released due to behavioral issues.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Nabz™ said:


> Apparently she was released due to behavioral issues.


Behavioral issues?

while Randy Orton still has a job after trashing hotel rooms on the company dime and pooping in divas bags while on company time.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



heyman deciple said:


> Behavioral issues?
> 
> while Randy Orton still has a job after trashing hotel rooms on the company dime and pooping in divas bags while on company time.


does orton still do it after being told to stop?? no

does serena still do it after being told to stop?? yes


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> does orton still do it after being told to stop?? no
> 
> does serena still do it after being told to stop?? yes


I think one is worse than the other; Orton was defacating on people's personal property and destroying property at a hotel that WWE put him up at and seriously if Orton needs to be told doing those things were wrong and he shouldn't be doing that than he has problems. He knew it was stupid and he did it anyway.

All Serena did was supposedly get drunk on her own time after a show, I'm sure she's not the first wrestler to do that.

It's not like she showed up to Smackdown with a keg and invited all the boys into her dressing room for Serena's gang bang of fun.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

To be fair, Randy Orton is a much more important commodity to the WWE than Serena.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

im surprised, but i dont really give a shit, because i want the ses gone that way cm punk can get back to singles competition. he is so much better by himself going out and shitting on everyone. i dont want another 3 on 1 match against the big show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Lots of writing about shitting and defecation in the last few posts.

I thought it was recently confirmed that Orton only squeezed lotion into some diva's bag, and the defecation charge was a twisted report that was picked up as gospel by everyone. 

Not that I actually care or anything.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

fpalm

fucks sakes


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Orton is useful and was then as well. Serena is just another diva who the WWE Universe will forget ever existed in less than a month.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

what?? that is so stupid to fire somebody for not living their character in public:

Undertaker supose to be dead in public?
Vito was wearing woman clothing in public?
Kane is he satanic and have an evil laugh in public?
Did the Ultimate Warrior believed that he was indeed a Warrior?....oh wait he did lol


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mr. Dude said:


> what?? that is so stupid to fire somebody for not living their character in public:
> 
> Undertaker supose to be dead in public?
> *Vito was wearing woman clothing in public?*
> ...


I believe that the WWE did ask him to wear dresses in public, they also asked Nick "Eugene" Dinsmore to act "special" in public.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

"Serena´s gang bang of fun"... LOL. I can imagine...


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

What does Orton have to do with this ?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Tubbsx said:


> "Serena´s gang bang of fun"


I totally would.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Fact said:


> What does Orton have to do with this ?


Well Mr Kennedy was fired due to botching a move on Orton, I can only imagine something similar happened.

Wouldn't know as I don't watch Smackdown as much. Heck I spend more time on the boards than watching all WWE programming combined!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Dark Church said:


> Orton is useful and was then as well. Serena is just another diva who the WWE Universe will forget ever existed in less than a month.


If Orton didn't have the dad he did he would of been fired within his first month


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

That is a fucking stupid excuse to fire someone. 

The WWE have done a good job destroying the SES. They might as well break it up now... and what a shame. The group had so much potential when it first started.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

That is too bad. I saw her as champion material. They should have just suspended her for a month and give her one more chance on her own.
Now she better returns to RoH. Or anywhere except TNA.


----------



## Bsizzle (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I wonder if serena was one of those girls who got drunk in the club/bar that you could take home for an easy lay.....:sex

Damn, when Smackdown came here I would've searched the all the bars/clubs in the city if I knew I could "get lucky" lol 8*D


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



heyman deciple said:


> Kept herself in order?
> 
> That sounds like something an employee should do but Vince McMahon keeps telling me he doesn't have employees; he has independent contractors and those independent contractors get paid enough where they can pay for their own damn health insurance.
> 
> ...


If that's Vince's standpoint on his workers...


Then yeah, either this report is bullshit, or the release is.


----------



## Greg Connor (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Has this been confirmed yet?


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Well Female Fed where Serena last worked named Wrestlicious have confirmed it;



> "Wrestlicious has confirmed that our friend and original cast member, Serena Deeb, aka Paige Webb has been released by the WWE. You are an awesome talent and we wish you the best, Serena!"


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Seems like Sarena has a drug problem. Even though reports are saying "she didn't practice the straight-edge lifestyle outside the ring", it's not that she wasn't in gimmick 24/7. If it were that, Michelle would be fired for not being a total bitch who suffers from PMS 24/7. It's just a polite way of saying "the bitch's a druggie"


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mr. Dude said:


> what?? that is so stupid to fire somebody for not living their character in public:
> 
> Undertaker supose to be dead in public?
> Vito was wearing woman clothing in public?
> ...


palm you guys are taking this to literally. What they're trying to say is that she has a drug problem!! Talk about missing the fucking point by a mile.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Apparently michelle mccool didn't like the fact that she was partying on her own time............had a talk Serena said whatever screw her, kept doing it now shes fired. It was mccool.
Exactly why I hate the double standards in the WWE.


----------



## PAWrestlingWars (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Oh, what a surprise. I saw this coming.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



DesolationRow said:


> Lots of writing about shitting and defecation in the last few posts.
> 
> I thought it was recently confirmed that Orton only squeezed lotion into some diva's bag, and the defecation charge was a twisted report that was picked up as gospel by everyone.
> 
> Not that I actually care or anything.


Oh no, don't try and spread the truth. Don'tcha know it's much cooler to claim Orton shat in the bag and then use that claim to bash him?

Anyway, has this been confirmed yet?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Orton totally shat on the bag. YOU ORTON MARKS ARE UNDER THE SPELL OF ORTONISM. 

Orton probably forced Serena to take drugs too. said he'd punt her in the head if she didn't develop a problem.
and no, it's not been officially confirmed by WWE.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Rawlin67 said:


> Orton totally shat on the bag. YOU ORTON MARKS ARE UNDER THE SPELL OF ORTONISM.
> 
> Orton probably forced Serena to take drugs too. said he'd punt her in the head if she didn't develop a problem.







> and no, it's not been officially confirmed by WWE.


Then why are people still discussing it?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

well, wrestlelicious or however you spell that goddamn thing confirmed it, so that's adding some fuel to the fire. 
plus, now the threads mostly being filled in by people who want to fill serena in (boom!)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

They need to come correct about their warnings. A freakin skit? 

Tiffany beat her husband, got arrested and she's suspended. Serena drinking up a storm and get kicked to the curb? I can't.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



cindel25 said:


> They need to come correct about their warnings. A freakin skit?
> 
> Tiffany beat her husband, got arrested and she's suspended. Serena drinking up a storm and get kicked to the curb? I can't.


Well, I can kind of see your point, but remember, McIntyre finally got heat from someone. Quite frankly I'm surprised Tiffany isn't the Undisputed Women's champion right now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

This is bullshit, you finaly have a woman who can work in the ring and on the mic and you fire cause of “behavioral problems” 

Common when a wresler got is mugshot on tmz they don't give a damn and when some former druggie wrestler is arrested they still sold his Dvd online


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Serena was reportedly let go by WWE due to her rowdy behavior on the road ..

Check out these pictures of her while out partying (This was before she was in WWE with the bald head)


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SpeedStick said:


> Serena was reportedly let go by WWE due to her rowdy behavior on the road ..
> 
> Check out these pictures of her while out partying (This was before she was in WWE with the bald head)


She was released because she likes cake!


----------



## AG541 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SpeedStick said:


> Serena was reportedly let go by WWE due to her rowdy behavior on the road ..
> 
> Check out these pictures of her while out partying (This was before she was in WWE with the bald head)


She seems like an adult person hanging out and being social. Not really crazy or anything. Kind of what normal people do often.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SpeedStick said:


> Serena was reportedly let go by WWE due to her rowdy behavior on the road ..
> 
> Check out these pictures of her while out partying (This was before she was in WWE with the bald head)


More misdirection as if all the playboy spreads factor into Maryse or Kelly Kelly having jobs.
Trying to say its because shes not following her gimmick is BS. Its Mccool she felt threatened by Serena taking her spot with the storyline with Punk so she started campaigning against her lifestyle and how it doesn't correlate with her character at all. Serena obviously balking at these unnecessary requests ignored Michelle and sooner or later the drunk storyline began and now shes been released.
What this comes down to is Michelle Mccool having power now due to her relationship with Taker. Serena will always be 100x a better wrestler than she ever was. I blame Mccool.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



MrWalsh said:


> More misdirection as if all the playboy spreads factor into Maryse or Kelly Kelly having jobs.
> Trying to say its because shes not following her gimmick is BS. Its Mccool she felt threatened by Serena taking her spot with the storyline with Punk so she started campaigning against her lifestyle and how it doesn't correlate with her character at all. Serena obviously balking at these unnecessary requests ignored Michelle and sooner or later the drunk storyline began and now shes been released.
> What this comes down to is Michelle Mccool having power now due to her relationship with Taker. Serena will always be 100x a better wrestler than she ever was. I blame Mccool.


I blame some other random person.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SpeedStick said:


> Serena was reportedly let go by WWE due to her rowdy behavior on the road ..
> 
> Check out these pictures of her while out partying (This was before she was in WWE with the bald head)



WOW a 24 years old girl liking party and have a drink! 

BTW nice boobs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



MrWalsh said:


> More misdirection as if all the playboy spreads factor into Maryse or Kelly Kelly having jobs.
> Trying to say its because shes not following her gimmick is BS. Its Mccool she felt threatened by Serena taking her spot with the storyline with Punk so she started campaigning against her lifestyle and how it doesn't correlate with her character at all. Serena obviously balking at these unnecessary requests ignored Michelle and sooner or later the drunk storyline began and now shes been released.
> What this comes down to is Michelle Mccool having power now due to her relationship with Taker. Serena will always be 100x a better wrestler than she ever was. I blame Mccool.


So blame everyone else except the person that got fired?

Cool.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Completely ridiculous. Does WWE actually think the fans will rebel or some shit if they see someone doing something their TV CHARACTER wouldn't do? Surely they don't think the fans are THAT dumb? First the wedding picture with Undertaker and now this.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> So blame everyone else except the person that got fired?
> 
> Cool.


You actually think something like that isn't possible? Michelle is married to the one guy that could probably talk Vince into firing his son in law if the need ever came about. Having someone like Serena fired would be a piece of cake.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



wrestlingfan4ever said:


> You actually think something like that isn't possible? Michelle is married to the one guy that could probably talk Vince into firing his son in law if the need ever came about. Having someone like Serena fired would be a piece of cake.


And what evidence do you have for this? People aren't 100% sure she's actually been released, let alone the reason why. The posters blaming McCool are just making shit up


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Okay I understand why WWE.com hasn't reported this but how long does FCW usually take to remove talent from the site? I guess they may not right away as well to not show their hand but its really odd.


----------



## checkmate69 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Where has this report of Michelle mccool getting her fired come from. Im going to miss Serna


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

There is no report, just speculation. And the speculation came straight out of some guy's asshole. Too bad it didn't stay there.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



SPCDRI said:


> There is no report, just speculation. And the speculation came straight out of some guy's asshole. Too bad it didn't stay there.


Oh please we already know that Michelle runs the Divas on smackdown obviously since Michelle has no real claim to Serena as a wrestler and since she doesn't need to be bothered with her at all Michelle felt slighted and complained.
LOL at you thinking I'm making this up you seriously need to get out of Mccool's ass and see her for what she is.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Mean Gene did it.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



MrWalsh said:


> More misdirection as if all the playboy spreads factor into Maryse or Kelly Kelly having jobs.
> Trying to say its because shes not following her gimmick is BS. *Its Mccool she felt threatened by Serena taking her spot with the storyline with Punk* so she started campaigning against her lifestyle and how it doesn't correlate with her character at all. Serena obviously balking at these unnecessary requests ignored Michelle and sooner or later the drunk storyline began and now shes been released.
> *What this comes down to is Michelle Mccool having power now due to her relationship with Taker.* Serena will always be 100x a better wrestler than she ever was. I blame Mccool.


:lmao Please shut the fuck up, you're an imbecile. Oh and FYI, Michelle is just as good a wrestler as Serena is.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



sharpshooter1991 said:


> thats bad, she was one of the few talented women in the wwe. if the reason is that she wasn't acting in character outside the ring then they must have been looking for a reason to get rid of her anyway, even the wwe can't be stupid enough to fire someone to preserve kayfabe when everyone knows its fake anyway.


THIS.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFKKHoNYcz8&feature=player_embedded

Stating at 1:29, is that bald chick Serena!? Looks a lot like her. Anyone know if she got a tat on the upper back recently?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



MrWalsh said:


> Apparently michelle mccool didn't like the fact that she was partying on her own time............had a talk Serena said whatever screw her, kept doing it now shes fired. It was mccool.
> Exactly why I hate the double standards in the WWE.


How in the hell did you come to this leap in logic. 

Michelle's married to the Undertaker.
Serena is a female wrestler.
They're both on Smackdown.
MCCOOL GOT HER FIRED!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If this is true...goddamit, I only watched Smackdown for her tits and ass.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Did anyone actually watch the video? That legit looks like her. And if that is her, DAT ASS!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



olympiadewash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFKKHoNYcz8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Stating at 1:29, is that bald chick Serena!? Looks a lot like her. Anyone know if she got a tat on the upper back recently?



I don't think so, just a lookalike.

Go to 3:05, doesn't really look like her.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Bald chick in the video doesn't have two Goodyear blimps hanging off her chest, so I'd say no, it's not Serena, but a very close lookalike for sure.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

It looks just like her nose in some shots near the end, though. They just go by so fast you can't pause them in time. If that is her, I bet you Vince was pissed off to hell.... Wonder what Punk would think of this LOL


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*












Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think its her you know....


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

BUSTED!


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*


















Maybe we were mistaken. Huge boob diffrence


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

She didn't live up to WWE's expectation in one way or the other, she literally is a peon in the company, they have the right to terminate her contract, and boom goes the dynamite. Don't like it? Tough titties.

Doesn't matter if she could work. A woman's work rate in the WWE hasn't mattered for years and Serena is no exception.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> I don't think so, just a lookalike.
> 
> Go to 3:05, doesn't really look like her.


Dude, That's Her.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I haven't gone through the million pages in this thread, so I don't know if anyone's said this, but...

...I guarantee this girl is gonna be the next sob story. I'm calling it right now. She's gonna complain about how they made her shave her head, and keep it shaved, and how they made an example of her on her way out. Who wants to place bets on that? Seriously.

She'd better not complain, though. She got more mainstream attention for her run with SES than any of the other Divas, and that's the truth.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

if its true then, damn...


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

She's still on wwe.com

I don't believe it, not yet anyway.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Why are the majority taking this to even be true when she still has a profile on WWE.COM and she was in this weeks Smackdown tapings which happened days after her ''release''


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



btbgod said:


> Why are the majority taking this to even be true when she still has a profile on WWE.COM and she was in this weeks Smackdown tapings which happened days after her ''release''


The show was taped last week. This news story only just broke this week.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Wow so many pages for someone half of you couldn't care less about. I for one don't believe a single word on her release. UNtil WWE confirm it (if they do probably be after this weeks Smackdown), and until then, I don't believe it. She's a good talent (another case of talent with the right opponent).

And so what if she complains if she's released, and talks about shaving her hair. It's one of those things that women either are fine with or not, hair is a big deal to some women... and Frankie Kazarian :side:


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

another darren young situation. noone gave a shit about him, he got kicked out a nexus and all of a sudden he was cool and had potential and shit.

now serena, who noone gave a rats ass about before, and whos done jack shit gets released. and everyone is like what the hell.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

Those pictures are not Serena, they are Shemaleish


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

If she really is fired, I hope they had a legit reason for firing her. Otherwise, this was just bs. She goes to parties? I'm sure every other diva in the locker room does too. She was put into a group where she hasn't been able to wrestle or cut promos... what more did they expect from her?

They might as well break off the SES, it's not like they did anything. It's too bad, the group had so much potential when it first started.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



BkB Hulk said:


> The show was taped last week. This news story only just broke this week.


You sure? I thought that show was taped this week.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Ownage™ said:


> You sure? I thought that show was taped this week.


Yar, there was a double taping last Wednesday. Check the spoiler date =]


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



dan_marino said:


> If she really is fired, I hope they had a legit reason for firing her. Otherwise, this was just bs. She goes to parties? I'm sure every other diva in the locker room does too. She was put into a group where she hasn't been able to wrestle or cut promos... what more did they expect from her?
> 
> They might as well break off the SES, it's not like they did anything. It's too bad, the group had so much potential when it first started.


parties are a big deal dan


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



BambiKiller said:


> Wow so many pages for someone half of you couldn't care less about. I for one don't believe a single word on her release. UNtil WWE confirm it (if they do probably be after this weeks Smackdown), and until then, I don't believe it. She's a good talent (another case of talent with the right opponent).
> 
> And so what if she complains if she's released, and talks about shaving her hair. It's one of those things that women either are fine with or not, hair is a big deal to some women... and Frankie Kazarian :side:



Serena is release, his " WWE official i" Twitter background is gone and if people didn't see she is bigger deal in the SES than the artist formely knows as Festus and Joey Mercury well that's sad...


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I hope this isn't true because I actually kind of liked Serena, but if it is true, it's really not the end of the world. The SES can continue on without a female in the group and it's not like she's done a whole ton. I don't know the reasons for her release for sure, but if it was because she was partying, maybe she was partying too much? None of us really know the true reason. She could have been coming to work in bad shape and those are certainly grounds for release.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



olympiadewash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFKKHoNYcz8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Stating at 1:29, is that bald chick Serena!? Looks a lot like her. Anyone know if she got a tat on the upper back recently?


Nah Serena's titties are twice that size.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



vanderhevel said:


> another darren young situation. noone gave a shit about him, he got kicked out a nexus and all of a sudden he was cool and had potential and shit.
> 
> now serena, who noone gave a rats ass about before, and whos done jack shit gets released. and everyone is like what the hell.


Darren Young has had support on these boards for a while. Quite a few people thought he had potential in NXT, and he damn well showed it by performing better than anyone else. 

Serena has also had huge support because people like her gimmick, like that she's different, and most know that she can wrestle very well.

So you're right, it's another Darren Young situation. But you're definitely dead wrong about the "all of a sudden." You missed the boat, big time.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

yeah, i legit remember at least a couple hundred members jizzing their pants when serena first started showing up around Punk. then followed people saying she could wrestle, then followed more people jizzing, cuz, well, those boobs are huge.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

I am guilty as charged. I wanted to see a bald chick with big ol titties on my screen.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



olympiadewash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFKKHoNYcz8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Stating at 1:29, is that bald chick Serena!? Looks a lot like her. Anyone know if she got a tat on the upper back recently?


I have to say personally no thats not here, she isnt big enough in appriopiate places and i cant find a pic of her with that tattoo anywhere at all.

But if it is her in it then that will more than likely be why she was fired


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Wesson said:


> parties are a big deal dan


Apparently so.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/divas/

She wouldn;t be on the Divas front page if she had been released surely...


----------



## Hutch. (May 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



pipsythegypsy said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/divas/
> 
> She wouldn;t be on the Divas front page if she had been released surely...


Friday night smackdown hasn't aired yet, if they are releasing her they aren't going to take down all of her pictures before the show airs.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

well the show has been aired in the uk still up on the site...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

i really say this is bullshit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*

There you go:
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/15526200


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

And that's the confirmation we all needed.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn they posted it exactly at 10:00 pm.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Damn they posted it exactly at 10:00 pm.




Yeah, they rarely announce releases before a show has aired to keep it looking realistic.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

sucks for her

im sure she can find a career in video dancing, cause she was working it in that vid :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Well this came out of no-where!.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



bjnelson19705 said:


> i really say this is bullshit.




Hehe.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I was starting to grow to really like her too. =[


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What will Punks explanation be on SD? He caught her drinking again or felt she wasn't completely on board with the SES?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

dxbender said:


> What will Punks explanation be on SD? He caught her drinking again or felt she wasn't completely on board with the SES?


Hopefully he just disbands the whole jobber stable and goes back to actually meaning something as a wrestler.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just stupid!
And how are they going to write her off now???
Just end the SES, please. 
Another wasted talent.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Another wasted talent.


technically serena wasted herself ... plenty of times.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> technically serena wasted herself ... plenty of times.


I'm not even sure what the main reason was. 
I've heard just little like she drank?
But I don't know what happened.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Amber B said:


> There you go:
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/15526200


 Well this fucking sucks.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

How long until people claim that it's a work like the Danielson firing? 

It may be a case of Serena going on the indies for a few months, not slagging off WWE too much and they bring her back feeling she's learned a lesson.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hehe.


oh well, i guess it isn't

god damn it all


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_Well Look In The Bright Sight She Wont Be Bald Anymore In A Few Months. _


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

If her release means an end to the Straight Jobber Society, then I guess it's not all bad.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Someone's *gotta* make a finisher called the Future Endeavor.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> How long until people claim that it's a work like the Danielson firing?
> 
> It may be a case of Serena going on the indies for a few months, not slagging off WWE too much and they bring her back feeling she's learned a lesson.


Probably doubtful for her. Danielson one of the best wrestlers in the world plus they already had plans for him. I don't even know if Serena would have lasted long once they finally finished the SES storyline and moved her away from Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Back to Shimmer.


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sad at this news. She was one of the better looking divas and was just starting to wrestle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's pretty mess up for her and diva's division. She was different from all the divas. She was unique and can actually wrestle.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

So what did she do to deserve a release by the WWE?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

selfmademob said:


> So what did she do to deserve a release by the WWE?


*Partied too much... just like Mickie.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol. This song comes to mind.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder if they gave Serena her first match just to release her a few days later in an attempt to make her feel more shitty..


----------



## Eternal Oblivion (Aug 28, 2010)

killacamt said:


> credit: pwinsider.com
> 
> WWE RELEASES SMACKDOWN DIVA
> By Mike Johnson on 2010-08-23 23:19:11 WWE has released Smackdown Diva Serena, who just made her official in-ring debut last Friday. I haven't heard anything further as of this writing.


Good, one less hypocrite for us to deal with.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Shawno said:


> I'm sad at this news. *She was one of the better looking divas* and was just starting to wrestle.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



virus21 said:


> Not surprised. WWE needs room for all the actresses they want to hire. I fear for Gail, Jillian and even Melina


Jillian should have been shit canned 2-3 years ago.

Gail ...I dont know. She was so awesome in TNA , but this is her 2nd lame stink with WWE. Are they holding her back ? Moveset issues ?


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well damn. I thought her first match was a hint the WWE was planning to make her a regular in the ring once the SES was history. So much for my clairvoyance. Think I'll stick to my day job


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mister J said:


> WWE has alot of ugly divas.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon
> Michelle McCool
> ...


Fixed


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



olympiadewash said:


>


Oh damn I'll miss this.


----------



## Eternal Oblivion (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JERIPUNK said:


> Jillian should have been shit canned 2-3 years ago.
> 
> Gail ...I dont know. She was so awesome in TNA , but this is her 2nd lame stink with WWE. Are they holding her back ? Moveset issues ?


Yeah, Jillian should have been released because she never does good in wrestling.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

This is very ironic, cause I posted in a thread like "who do you want to see go?" that I wanted her gone. Then she finally had a line and some action, and I changed my mind, wanted to see more! But now she's gone anyway lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, if there was still any doubt then this should finally confirm it 100%

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/15526200


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Unbelievable.

The most unique Diva they've had in years and they blow it.

What a crock this WWE is. If it's Ace's fault, then fuck that old fart.


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

And people say TNA is bad at making calls? I hope ROH or TNA grabs her up asap.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bischoff owns said:


> And people say TNA is bad at making calls? I hope *ROH *or TNA grabs her up asap.


Only ROH would make her relevent. TNA is a clusterfuck the same way as WWE.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

she showed absolutely nothing in her time in the wwe, and if she wants to act like a scum bag when shes not working, there has to be consequences. shes in the wwe, not some shit organization, personal conduct counts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> she showed absolutely nothing in her time in the wwe, and if she wants to act like a scum bag when shes not working, there has to be consequences. shes in the wwe, not some shit organization, personal conduct counts.


*You can't really believe that. Didn't Jericho get arrested for being drunk after partying too much? 

Personal conduct counts, unless you're important.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I have read the posts and retract my statement.

Serena is an idiot. She's hot as f*ck, but an idiot. People who have *CAREERS (not JOBS, CAREERS* should know that:

1) You are always representing your company. Yes, you can get drunk. But this isn't Japan; you can't get so shit-faced drunk every single night that your own collegues have to watch out for you in case you do something REALLY F*CKING STUPID. I can only assume that Serena's behavioral issues have to deal with her refusing to limit her drinking.

2) Your Career Employer is not out to enslave you. Every contracted Diva and Wrestler knows what the WWE is all about before-hand. My best guess is that she's allowed to drink like every other American citizen, but to be warned about excessive drinking due to concerns (Hall. Hall. Hall.) should be honored. The last thing Vince needs is a Diva in rehab.

You can say a lot of the WWE's shitty releases and whatnot, but they do honor their wellness program, even extending a hand to former employees. If this is true, then it's safe to assume that Serena was going down Hall's road and refusing the rehab something that WILL BE A PROBLEM IN THE FUTURE.

Just cause the signs aren't showing now doesn't mean it can be fixed later.

Also:

3) She's not that important.. yet. You can guarantee if Cena had a drinking problem he'd be pulled out of TV but not be fired, but be forced through extensive rehab but still be forgiven. Serena is not John Cena; she has to follow the guideline that's for her safety. End of Story.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



JERIPUNK said:


> Jillian should have been shit canned 2-3 years ago.
> 
> Gail ...I dont know. She was so awesome in TNA , but this is her 2nd lame stink with WWE. Are they holding her back ? Moveset issues ?


*It's the same thing with Christian. Vince simply doesn't want to put someone over who left WWE for TNA. *


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



LadyCroft said:


> *It's the same thing with Christian. Vince simply doesn't want to put someone over who left WWE for TNA. *


He's kind of put over R-Truth, at least about as far as I suspected Truth would get in the WWE. And Jeff Hardy was another one. But I get what you're saying. He hasn't let anybody who was in TNA get over since TNA went more mainstream.

And personal responsibility counts. Just look at how Triple H was suspended after he failed his drug testings. Oh... Well at least Vince leads... by... example.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's a newbie (in the company), was a sloppy drunk that continued to embarrass herself, it was brought to the attention of the office, they warned her, she failed to listen, she got canned. Of course they will give slack to people like Jericho, Orton, Hardy (when he was there), etc because they were proven to be valuable to the company. 

Serena, not so much. 

It sucks that she pretty much altered her appearance completely (not just the hair) to fit into the mold she thought wrestling companies wanted and would do anything to get onto one of the main shows but she must have been mess if they fired her without any suspension beforehand.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



LadyCroft said:


> *It's the same thing with Christian. Vince simply doesn't want to put someone over who left WWE for TNA. *


If anyone doesn't mind saying, what exactly happend? Not reading through 20 pages to find out


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So what. Shave another chick.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Cynic said:


> So what. Shave another chick.


You like chicks who are shaved?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think he means she can easily be replaced by another chick... just shave her head.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think he means she can easily be replaced by another chick... just shave her head.*


Won't work. Serena was established from the start as a follower of SES from the beginning. It would take a crapload of plot to make anyone care than an established Diva would join SES.

And I don't know any of the divas who can pull off the bald look like Serena did.

If they shave Gail Kim's hair I'm going to castrate the McMahon family.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



LadyCroft said:


> *It's the same thing with Christian. Vince simply doesn't want to put someone over who left WWE for TNA. *


Thing is Gail didn't leave WWE for TNA. She was fired and it was during the time WWE was hiring Diva Serch chicks and what ever models they could get.

In a realted note, guess what Johnny Ace is planning to do?


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

dxbender said:


> What will Punks explanation be on SD? He caught her drinking again or felt she wasn't completely on board with the SES?


In their segment this week she was the only one who didn't raise her hand in that pledge like thing while punk was talking. I think i only noticed because of this thread TBH but they could use that as evidence that she was defiant or something and therefore had to be kicked out. I'd have thought its more likely that he just says she wasn't commited enough and leaves it at that though. 30 seconds tops so no air time wasted really (from WWEs POV).


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

selfmademob said:


> You like chicks who are shaved?


Yes, just not on the head.

And LadyCroft is correct in my assessment.

It's not that I think Serena is useless or anything. It's just that that role in SES can clearly be filled by literally anyone. It doesn't take any talent to shave your head, put your hand in the air and have Punk yell at you.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Thing is Gail didn't leave WWE for TNA. She was fired and it was during the time WWE was hiring Diva Serch chicks and what ever models they could get.
> 
> In a realted note, guess what Johnny Ace is planning to do?


Gail Kim was fairly popular in TNA though wasn't she, maybe thats what it is.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> The most unique Diva they've had in years and they blow it.


I agree. It seems like anyone who doesn't fit the generic diva mold gets released. This firing is about as aggravating as the Daniel Bryan situation. The WWE is looking like a pretty unfair employer at this point. I hope Serena goes to TNA and makes some noise if the WWE doesn't hire her back.


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

What kills me is that some of you and most of the mainstream public still support the WWE after years of doing evil shit like this. Oh it’s okay to fire a low mid carder but not an upper mid carder or main event guy. Politics like this is why I don’t watch this trash anymore. Yes TNA has politics like any other wrestling promotion but not at the corporate level like the WWE has. I know I worked intern there for 2 years and know pretty much all of the TNA staff. This is just bullshit


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bischoff owns said:


> What kills me is that some of you and most of the mainstream public still support the WWE after years of doing evil shit like this. Oh it’s okay to fire a low mid carder but not an upper mid carder or main event guy. Politics like this is why I don’t watch this trash anymore. Yes TNA has politics like any other wrestling promotion but not at the corporate level like the WWE has. I know I worked intern there for 2 years and know pretty much all of the TNA staff. This is just bullshit


If there was sumthing better, i think most people would watch it

Don't tell me TNA is a better alternative

Only thing i see in TNA that is better than in the WWE, is the tag team division

They have more wrestling matches, but it doesn't mean that it's better wrestling


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bischoff owns said:


> What kills me is that some of you and most of the mainstream public still support the WWE after years of doing evil shit like this. Oh it’s okay to fire a low mid carder but not an upper mid carder or main event guy. Politics like this is why I don’t watch this trash anymore. Yes TNA has politics like any other wrestling promotion but not at the corporate level like the WWE has. I know I worked intern there for 2 years and know pretty much all of the TNA staff. This is just bullshit


You come across as an idiot with that post. In general.

So its evil, they fire someone, who wasn't doing what she was asked to do, when they pay her wages? Any other fucking company does that.

Why does 'its okay to fire a lower mid but not an opper mid' come into this topic? This isn't a 'its me or them' situation.

Rest is funny


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What was it she was not doing that they asked her to do?


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> If there was sumthing better, i think most people would watch it
> 
> Don't tell me TNA is a better alternative
> 
> ...



TNA is miles better then this trash and I'm not even a huge TNA fan, more of a ROH fan.


----------



## ButterWeasels (Jan 8, 2010)

well i just found out about this from WWE.com looks like they posted it 8 hours ago. if you saw Serena's wrestling match debut you could tell she wasn't very good. she couldn't sell the moves or anything, botchfest. i like her, but not as a wrestler unless she gets better.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

So now Punk will be walking aroung kissing, hugging and holding hands with Gallows and Mercury??? :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^ She's fine as a wrestler, everyone can't get a good match out K2.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sad how simply being around CM Punk and doing basic "obsessed fangirl" motions during promos will make IWC fans this upset lol.


----------



## ButterWeasels (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



Mr. Dude said:


> what?? that is so stupid to fire somebody for not living their character in public:
> 
> Undertaker supose to be dead in public?
> Vito was wearing woman clothing in public?
> ...


i completely agree for the simple fact that stone cold steve austin poured MASSIVE amounts of beer in his mouth while wrestling but outside the ring he never even drank beer. this case with Serena is the opposite of that, which is why this supports my theory of her being a terrible wrestler.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bischoff owns said:


> TNA is miles better then this trash and I'm not even a huge TNA fan, more of a ROH fan.



They've got the potential to be, their roster is better than WWE's but the nonsensical writing and booking just drags them down.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

was a bit shocked on first reaction to the news but really she did not do that much 
Punk carries the group


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Perry Saturns mop was more over then her.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks like she should have... *puts on sunglasses* been more careful.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Bischoff owns said:


> TNA is miles better then this trash and I'm not even a huge TNA fan, *more of a ROH fan*.




I would never have guessed that. /scarasm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So she's gone, yes?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheBandisBack said:


> Perry Saturns mop was more over then her.


That mop was more over than a lot of today's wrestlers.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: WWE Diva Released......*



axl626 said:


> I think this is fine. Wrestlers should always stay in gimmick. If Imet R-Truth and he didn't speak exlusively in rap I'd punch him in the collarbone. If I met Cena he'd better damn well giveme a motivational speech that makes me feel good about myself. If I met Taker he'd better start a conversation with me, leave midway, and then comeback about 2 months later to overtake a more important conversation I'm having.


lmaoooo


----------

